# The smallest LINUX ever created



## viivaakash (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Chips n Bits

Can Anybody tell me the name of smallest LINUX live CD
And Please give me the link for that too


----------



## mediator (Dec 4, 2006)

Pocket Linux => from floppy
Damn small linux => from cd


----------



## The Outsider (Dec 4, 2006)

Puppy Linux --> *www.puppylinux.org

Damn Small is much more popular though.


----------



## vinutux (Dec 5, 2006)

1. DSL or Damn small linux the best and no:1 small distro

2. puppy linux

3. slax

4. zenwalk

5. pocket linux


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 5, 2006)

Go for DSL, you can even install it if you want. It's easy on resources and it's only 50MBs and considering that, it comes in with quite a good lot of applications.

You can get it here, www.damnsmalllinux.org

Aditya


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 5, 2006)

The advantage of Puppy is that it's livecd can be used as a multi-session live cd. This means that you can work from the live cd and save documents etc. in that cd/dvd itself. It is very good. I have once such cd.


----------



## vignesh (Dec 6, 2006)

DSL is  the smallest.. I have also come across a custom linux distro which is 5Mb in size and runs a web server !


----------



## iluvvlinux (Jun 25, 2007)

ok you guys have it all wrong...
seriously the smallest COOL distro is Visopsys, an entire graphical os that can fit on a floppy...
um i think the link is visopsys.org
very cool and an excellent conversation starter!
 
iluvvlinux


----------

